# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Survival Fishing Kits

## pgvoutdoors

Fishing may be one of the easiest ways to obtain food in a long-term survival situation. A simple fishing kit can provide all you need to catch fish, frogs, turtles, and crayfish. It can also be used to catch small game and birds. The size of the kit will depend on the size limitation of the survival kit it will be apart of. This thread is dedicated to the items that are recommended for fishing kits. Please list the items you have used and why they can be useful in a survival kit.

Here are a few items I like...

*Hooks:* Bait hooks sizes 4, 6, 8, 10 for use with live bait. Fly hooks (scud type) sizes 10, 18, 26 for catching creek chubs, minnows, and small fish. Jig hooks for plastic jigs. Aberdeen hooks (4x long shanks) sizes 6, 8, 10 for use with minnows and making lures.

*Bait Hook

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Scud Hook
*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Aberdeen Hook
*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Jigs:* Soft plastic jigs rigged on three different jig hooks. These jigs can be purchased with fish attracting scent.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Trout Fly:* Beadhead Pheasant Tail Nymph size 10. Great all purpose fly plus it doesn't get damaged when packaged.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Bass Poppers:* size 8 or 12.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Power Bait worms and grubs:* These scented baits can be used in a pinch, just store them in a small 1"x2" ziploc.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Fly Fishing Tippet/Leader material:* comes on a small flat spool for easy storage. Can be purchased in fluorocarbon for low visibility.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Split-shot:* for lightly weighting line. Fintail type are best for removing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Frankly, I've given up my fishing kit. I picked up a couple of nets that I can either set up or use to seine with. To me, setting up a net gives you the ability to do other things while the net fishes for you. It also gives you the option of setting it up for birds. For streams, I still like the weir concept.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Nets are definitely one way to go and can be an effective method.  I have used my mosquito headnet as a dip net to catch minnows and crayfish.  I like line & hook kits though as I feel they can be more visitable and take up less room.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

There are two other types of fishing line that can be useful in a survival fishing kit; *Braided Line and Floating Fly Line*. Braided line can be tipped with some mono-filament and is less likely to tangle in some applications. Braided line, black, is also great for traps. A section of floating fly line, 15-20 ft long, can be used to make a simple fly rod.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Another item I like for the fishing kit is *Ice Fishing jigs*. Their small, weighted, and can be used with or without bait.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Common Live Bait:

Earth Worm

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Grasshopper

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Cricket

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Frog

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Hellgrammite

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Crayfish

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Minnow

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Grub

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Fish traps that are commonly apart of survival kits:

*Fishing YoYo

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Speed Hook

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Cool stuff. I'm a net lover myself.

----------


## Old Professor

Another net option is a small mesh gill net. I have/had several but do not recall now where I bought them. I deal as a set and forget food trap while you do other things. I have often read articles by "suvival experts" that say net fishing is the most effective means of gathering food. I remember as a kid in the creek through my uncles farm I could net virtually any fish type in that creek just using a minnow seine.

----------


## SARKY

I just got my new "speed hooks" I like them much more than the Yo-Yo as I can use them for a lot of different snares as well. I also need to pick up some new power bait.  As to fishing line, and we are talking about survival scenarios, I only use "Spyder line" and only in the 65 lb to 80 lb test line. I'm not sport fishing here!

----------


## Durtyoleman

I've made minnow/crawfish traps from hardware cloth, netting, chicken wire, cokebottles, sticks n string and just about anything else you can imagine since I was a kid.  between that and a cast net I seldom lacked live bait. Learned to tie a few flies from an uncle but havent done alot of fly fishing. grubs spoons jigs and worms were my lures of choice. Spin cast reels on a graphite rod,soda can and string,  or a canepole makes me no nevermind...just gimmee water with fish and I am a happy camper. Bought a yo yo but have yet to try it, keep forgetting to dig it out and bring it along.
D.O.M.

----------


## Wildthang

My favorite fish bait is Ex Lax. You just crumble it up and throw it in the water, and when all the fish crawl up on the bank to take a Rick, you just hit them in the head with a stick!

----------


## crashdive123

and that qualifies as humor because?

----------


## Rick

It looks like I might have to do some house cleaning. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hey, Crash - I thought your hand reel probably belongs in this thread. I looked but I couldn't find the post.

----------


## crashdive123

Here it is.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ht=bait+caster

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Nice Video and Kit Crash!  That kit may be hard to hold a throw net though, you know many people like those nets.

----------


## dizralph

I prefer using nets. Just my opinion.

----------


## CrackbottomLouis

Neat video crashdrive. I will make one this week.

----------


## crashdive123

Let us know how it works for you.

----------


## postman

Here is the mini fishing kit that I keep in my PSK. It contains 25' of 14lb mono, 25' of black nylon fishing line 15lb test. An assortment of flies and bare hooks, some split shots, it all fits in a small plastic tube.

----------


## dutch hermit

I carry a fishing kit aswell in a plastic cigarbox.. It has a couple hooks and leads in different sizes, some strong fishing line that's ment for carp fishing but that's great for any type of fish, it also has 5 softbaits from big to small, a selfmade spinner and a small float/bobber.

I do not carry any bait for my hooks, there is plenty of live bait out there.

----------


## hunter63

So has anyone actually caught any fish on their "survival fishing kit".....Pic's?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Not exactly, but....

..many years ago, I was messing with a friend of mine, about who was the better fisherman. I wasn't very serious about it, but he was hard core, and had fits about how good he was. I had to rub him the wrong way and tell him that he had wasted tons of money on all his fancy fishing equipment. To prove this point, I challenged him to a fishing contest at a friends pond,that weekend. I stopped at a local tackle shop and got one of those little hook, bobber and line wrapped around a piece of cardboard things for $.99. I showed up at the pond with just that. I broke off a sapling to use as a pole and turned over logs, etc., until I found some worms. I caught the first fish, the biggest fish and the most fish.

 Come to think of it....he hasn't fished with me since that day. LOL

----------


## hunter63

Always made me wonder....who smarter the fish or the fisherman......
Thats why I like spark plug fishing from the bank......
Tie on a spark plug, cat it out sit down in your lawn chair, pop a brewski drink it and take a nap.....

Sooner or later you are either gonna catch something on that spark plug, or run out of beer,,,,in either case it's time to go home.

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't used that little spice bottle set-up I made, but as a kid it was usually fishing with a hand line - no pole - same concept.  Guess I'll have to try it.

----------


## hunter63

I think fish were dumber then.....we could catch blue gills for a boat...that was tied up, all day long.....fish under the boat just at the shadow, with a hand line and corn kernels.

----------


## Rick

I had a buddy that owned a Pink Ouachita Inboard/Outboard (I won't tell you what we called it) and pulled it with a brand new '73 Riviera. I told him the way I figured it he had about $48.53 a pound in the fish he caught.

I was a cane pole man myself. I did finally step up to a Zebco.

----------


## Sarge47

> Always made me wonder....who smarter the fish or the fisherman......
> Thats why I like spark plug fishing from the bank......
> Tie on a spark plug, cat it out sit down in your lawn chair, pop a brewski drink it and take a nap.....
> 
> Sooner or later you are either gonna catch something on that spark plug, or run out of beer,,,,in either case it's time to go home.


Yeah, I fished with a spark plug before when I was just a tadpole...caught me a rusted out '53 Chevy...damn!...... :Crying:

----------


## pete lynch

Trout season opened in Delaware Saturday. They stock two ponds (formerly called dirt pits) with rainbows and golden rainbows. Upstate they stock the creeks coming out of the Piedmont.
Caught 3 opening day with my ultralight rod and Zebco Original 11. Salmon egg-colored doughball powerbait on a #12 hook.

----------


## LFM

This is my survival fish kit, yes I have caught fish/turtles with it. I like to set it up in moving water. No pictures because it catches the fish with out me needing to be there. Using more than one just increases your odds.    
Good for snare's too I'm told, but I have never tried that. 

http://www.amazon.com/SINGLE-WHITES-.../dp/B005IX3PCO

----------


## Wildthang

I have a Skoals tin in my BOB that holds about 50 feet of 4lb mono line, several sized hooks, split shot, and some lures. It is small and I have no doubt will catch fish!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I have a small fishing kit, that packs into a one quart freezer bag, I keep in my lumbar pack.  This pack is the one I carry with me when I'm out and about and I use the fishing kit on a regular basis.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Found a couple of these at a yard sale, $5 bucks each.....bought both and threw them in each truck.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Added some rubber red worms and a couple of jigs....

----------


## chinookpilot77

I love a Travel Mate expandable pole with a zebco 11 button caster.  weighs only a few ounces and then you have a real pole and reel in your kit.  I put my pole in a schedule 20 pvc pipe with a cap and plug.  I'd like to find something I could keep my reel and pole attached to protect it but is still light weight.  I could do it in a 3" pvc pipe, but it weighs a ton.

----------


## Buckshot

I use to carry a trot line, now I'm using 8lb test about 25' tied to a stick, an assortment of fishin hooks, and lures. The weights I cast 36 to 45 caliber rifle ball. and split them, I'll use washers or nuts for weights. The bait is whatever I can find. Don't laugh I  even tried gum.....It amazin what you'll do when your hard up.

----------


## waynemanning84

I love to fish even when Im not in a survival type situation so I carry a collapsible fishing pole in my pack with an assortment of hooks and mr twisters along with my most trusted reel. I have a roll of xtra line sinkers and well pretty much what ya need to catch just about anything. I do like the net idea but Im more inclined to trout line a creek when I come across it. I know I know trout lines are a touch illegal in most states but very effective.

----------


## Wildthang

I put a few jigs, hooks, line and sinkers in a Skoals can. Very compact and holds all you really need!

----------


## tjwilhelm

Yo...that IS a nice video, Crash!  Thanks for reposting that!

----------


## tjwilhelm

Heads up!  Free e-book today, 03/01/2014, at Amazon: 

Hobo Handlines and the Survival Fishing Kit: A Short Guide to Making and Using a Survival Fishing Kit (The Survival Kit Series) 

http://www.amazon.com/Hobo-Handlines.../dp/B00CJIXGQ6

----------


## Rick

Super. Thanks! I downloaded it.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool find.  Thanks.

----------


## Batch

I made up a spice bottle kit like Crash showed. I just cut a willow branch and made a "cane" pole. We caught a couple of small sunfish, a bass and a large shiner about 8" long that would have made a great bait for a bigger bass. But, we were fishing a horse shoe pond and I had left the kit in camp a couple of hundred yards back and when I went to get a hook to put the shiner on. Sean set the shiner back in the water and it got off of the hook that it was caught on.

Its been a year because it was right around spring turkey last year. But, I think we used mainly bread on a bream hook. Though we tried a small jig head with a plastic body on it. In the past I have had luck with just a small Meps inline spinner run back and forth.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

All I need for a survival fishing kit is heavy line, sinkers and hooks. Then use it all together to set a trot line, and improvise a floater.

----------


## rn4j0r

Never really thought about having a 'survival fishing kit'. Will make plans with the son to make us some this weekend! will have a great activity.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I made what I call the world's smallest fishing kit. The container is one of those aluminum keychain pill bottles. It contains a snare wire, small hooks, monofil line, split shot, some eye screws, and one bobber manages to fill the empty space in the middle. It needn't be more sophisticated than that.

----------


## Sarge47

> I made what I call the world's smallest fishing kit. The container is one of those aluminum keychain pill bottles. It contains a snare wire, small hooks, monofil line, split shot, some eye screws, and one bobber manages to fill the empty space in the middle. It needn't be more sophisticated than that.


Arizona has a lot less water than where I live.  You wouldn't do well on the Mississippi or some of the lakes we have around here with that.... :Cowboy:   Catfish get big enough to swallow a man!... :sweatingbullets:

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> Arizona has a lot less water than where I live.  You wouldn't do well on the Mississippi or some of the lakes we have around here with that....  Catfish get big enough to swallow a man!...


Lolz, yea it's got limitations. Of course, in a survival situation you don't need to go for the big boys. You can get by on fish from a small stream. I think the point of those kits is just to give you the ability to get a baited hook in the water. It's not really going to give you many guarantees beyond that.

----------


## alaskabushman

I don't usually pack a dedicated fishing kit, but there is usually some tackle that finds it way in somewhere. I prefer braided line which works extremely well as heavy duty thread for clothing repairs or sewing up leather. I used to pack a small hank of upholstery thread until I realized that braided line was actually stronger.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> I don't usually pack a dedicated fishing kit, but there is usually some tackle that finds it way in somewhere. I prefer braided line which works extremely well as heavy duty thread for clothing repairs or sewing up leather. I used to pack a small hank of upholstery thread until I realized that braided line was actually stronger.


Yea, that's one thing I'm missing. I recently heard about braided line too. I'm not a big fisherman, but I heard somewhere that you want your line to be near invisible, which is why braided line is not ideal. But it is stronger and can be stored in small spaces more easily. It doesn't have the memory that monofil line has, so it won't coil up on you.

----------


## alaskabushman

I've lived in Alaska for most of my life and have caught hundreds of fish. I have fished with both mono and braided and can't tell a lick of difference in their ability to catch fish. Braided can occasionally be a little more expensive, but for virtually I un-breakable line it's worth a few cents more. I will say that fishing for halibut and salmon usually involves dark water so the fish "seeing" the line might be why it's not much of an issue up here. To each their own.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I don't know how much of a difference it actually makes. I think that the rule of thumb was to make as little signature in the water as possible, aside from the visual attractant of your lure or bait.  It's like hunters who get decked out in face paint and ghillie suits, vs. the guys who wear blaze orange and blue jeans. In the end it may not matter that much.

----------


## Lamewolf

I keep a frog gig head in my kit - makes a nice lightweight fish spear and for spearing other critters too !

----------


## alaskabushman

> I keep a frog gig head in my kit - makes a nice lightweight fish spear and for spearing other critters too !


That's actually a great idea! Amazon has some for less than $10, I think I shall pick one up. Don't have frogs up here but it would work great for small fish.

----------


## crashdive123

> That's actually a great idea! Amazon has some for less than $10, I think I shall pick one up. Don't have frogs up here but it would work great for small fish.


Grind down an old spade bit - cheaper still.

----------


## Rick

You can also use a glass bit for a spear point. They are about 6 bucks or so.

----------


## crashdive123

Or three nails (yes I carry a few nails in my kit).

----------


## Sarge47

I've caught bullfrogs with nothing more than a fishing pole and an empty hoo, although a small leaf works a bit better I believe.  Just hunker down so the frog can't see you and dangle the "bait" in front of him.  I've had frogs jump all the way up the bank to where I was at so's I could club 'em chasing the thing!... :Cowboy:

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I can't imagine being in an environment that has bull frogs, or being inclined to hunt them, but if I was, then I'd certainly just shoot them with a pellet gun. That would be the perfect tool for the job.

----------


## Sarge47

> I can't imagine being in an environment that has bull frogs, or being inclined to hunt them, but if I was, then I'd certainly just shoot them with a pellet gun. That would be the perfect tool for the job.


You see, ninja dude, this particular thread is on survival fishing kits; and since frog's legs are yummy, using your emergency fishing kit to catch them is one way to sustain yourself.  If, however, you wish to lug around a pellet gun and shoot them...well, a .22 would do the same thing, however that is not congruent with survival tactics..... :Cowboy:

----------


## alaskabushman

I've never had frogs legs before. Anyone want to throw some in a box and mail them up to me???  :Wink:

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> You see, ninja dude, this particular thread is on survival fishing kits; and since frog's legs are yummy, using your emergency fishing kit to catch them is one way to sustain yourself.  If, however, you wish to lug around a pellet gun and shoot them...well, a .22 would do the same thing, however that is not congruent with survival tactics.....


Fair enough.

----------


## crashdive123

> I've never had frogs legs before. Anyone want to throw some in a box and mail them up to me???


They might be a bit gamy by the time they arrive.

----------


## hunter63

> They might be a bit gamy by the time they arrive.


Naw just get some frog protection

----------


## alaskabushman

> They might be a bit gamy by the time they arrive.


Yeah...darn, I'll have to go without experiencing this culinary delight.  :munchies:

----------


## TXyakr

To me frog legs taste like fish flavored chicken.  Better than many fish, much better than catfish. I prefer iguana but mostly just because they are bigger. Snakes and alligator that I happen to have had were much more tough and chewey.  Turtle was disappointing, lot of work, little food. Pompano and crappie worth every bit of effort. Psychology is large part of survival.

----------


## hunter63

Tony's and Tabasco ........Just saying.

----------


## Tokwan

Tot its about survival fishing kits?

----------


## natertot

> Tony's and Tabasco ........Just saying.


There's a lot of truth in that saying! I keep some of the fast food condiment packets in my gear. Stuff like salt, pepper, sugar, and crushed red pepper. I also keep a small bottle (it is one of the little syrup bottles that Cracker Barrel gives you with your pancakes, I love those little free bottles!) of Texas Pete and vegetable oil.

If you can't stomach the food, it ain't gonna help ya!

----------


## MrFixIt

> There's a lot of truth in that saying! I keep some of the fast food condiment packets in my gear. Stuff like salt, pepper, sugar, and crushed red pepper. I also keep a small bottle (it is one of the little syrup bottles that Cracker Barrel gives you with your pancakes, I love those little free bottles!) of Texas Pete and vegetable oil.
> 
> If you can't stomach the food, it ain't gonna help ya!


Good info on the bottles, rep sent!

----------


## natertot

> Good info on the bottles, rep sent!


Thanks. I'm just cheap..........

----------


## Tokwan

Still on fishin'?

----------


## Batch

> To me frog legs taste like fish flavored chicken.  Better than many fish, much better than catfish. I prefer iguana but mostly just because they are bigger. Snakes and alligator that I happen to have had were much more tough and chewey.  Turtle was disappointing, lot of work, little food. Pompano and crappie worth every bit of effort. Psychology is large part of survival.


A lot has to do with the animal, where it was caught, the part of the animal your eating and how you prepare it.

You ever have some one that insists on cooking venison well done on the grill over a direct heat?

Frogs have more meat than just the legs. Our big frog is a pig frog. Well, actually our big frog is a poisonous toad that is also edible once you skin the toxin glands out. But, the pig frogs are worth cooking all the meat. 

Hears a nice pig frog in bacon grease. You can see even though these are not nearly as big as them bull frogs some of y'all get up north, there is some good meat on the rest of the frog.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I learned that from Gerald Motes. He is the only professional frogger I know. That man is just plain deadly with a gig from the driver seat of his airboat.

Here's a video somebody did to pitch a show about Gerald. In this part of the glades where Gerald's camp is. I can hear the boats runnin from my back yard at night.

Gator is about the cut of meat, get all the fat off of it or it'll be swampy. And either cook it slow and low or high heat sear. I do the loin and tail meat (just the strip next to the bone). Not that nasty swamp crap they serve the tourists. LOL These two cuts are the prime cuts off of a gator. Then I like the jowl. I tenderize it with my stainless steel tenderizer, marinate and then dust it with a little Everglades Heat. Then I grill it over a medium high heat direct. Just don't over cook it or it will get tough.

Also the short ribs in a crock pot when done right with you preferred sauce is a culinary delight. If you was to put one of those ribs on top of your head. Your tongue would slap the brains out your head trying to get to it. 




Turtle soup is awesome. We have a species of soft shell called Florida Soft Shell. They are a bit of work for the meat. But, our soft shells get large and you can catch them on fillet sunfish. So, you get a good deal of meat for the bait. 

I am not a big fan of most freshwater fish. I'll eat them when someone who knows how to cook them does it. But, I was born in Pompano, Florida. A place that only had a house of refuge and the couple that tended to that house and salvaged wrecked ships. A group of surveyours went through and stopped at the house of refuge. The couple served them fish that they found so delightful that they marked the location on the map so that they could find it again. They simply wrote Pompano.

The iguana population took a hit down here with a cold snap we and some years ago and they are just coming back. You can catch them by using a stick with a noose on the end. They will watch you and if there is a fence between you and them they let you get close enough to slip it over their neck. Then if you have an enclosure their taste can be improved by feeding them kale or something like that for a week or two before butchering. I bet you could feed them spanish needles and wild hibiscus and get a damned good tasting meal out of them.

----------


## TXyakr

> Tot its about survival fishing kits?


Good point, sorry I went off topic. Point I was making is even if you get in an area and your fishing kit catches something you would not normally eat. Try it anyway, you may like it.

I have caught bass on catfish hooks with stink bait, and catfish on live bait and crank bait lures. Fish don't read the labels on the product boxes. Turtles in the mouth or snagged while trying to catch anything but a turtle, also snagged many sucker fish (small mouth buffalo) while trying to fly fish for trout. I don't enjoy eating some turtle or sucker fish (or even catfish unless it is very fresh) but they are great if you are hungry so it is a good idea to actually prepare and eat these occasionally when not in a survivor situation so you know how or what to ask someone next time you see "bubba" (a good friend of mine) because some of these critters are not easy to figure out. Most rivers in my region have a lot of sucker fish and sometimes I can get very close to them and almost touch them (use a spear!). But catching them intentionally with hook in mouth can sometimes be more difficult or time consuming. If in an actual survival situation I want something fast and easy, obviously. Spearing "trash" sucker fish is legal in most states and rivers, so an easy skill to practice. Some people really like to eat these, and they are sold in supermarkets. Carp was a special holiday meal item traditionally in a few parts of Europe (not much any more.). Almost anything tastes good if it is very fresh, so cook and eat it within an hour of killing and cleaning it. Many fish can be "cleaned" with just your hands/fingers (remove guts) and cook whole with stick or on rock beside fire or eat raw after removal of certain internals. My daughters when very young got mad at me for cleaning the fish showing them the heart still beating when I opened it and then expecting them to eat it <30 minutes later. Survival is mostly psychological, best to get over that. Youngest still asks for the head because she likes the "cheek" or gill flap muscle, she is the emotionally strong one.

@Batch cool stuff, I like trying new things, good to know ways to prepare unusual critters.
I was about 6 years old on the Tapajós River in Brazil when I tried alligator for the first time, never had any in restaurants as good. (Munduruku people knew how to prepare it.) So question is: What methods are best to catch them (if legal in the area)? Almost caught a  small 12" alligator by hand when I was about 16 years old but it got away. We also had turtle eggs on the Tapajós, much easier to catch. lol

----------


## MrFixIt

Something else I just thought of...I keep a couple of three pronged hooks in my kit as well.
Although it is illegal here in GA, an old practice my grandfather showed me as a child was quite effective. He called it "snatchin'".
You see the fish in the water, usually sitting "on the bed" (where they lay the eggs).
Gently lower the hook next to the fish and give a gentle snatch. You can catch several fish in a short period in this fashion.
DISCLAIMER
I do not condone or recommend ANY illegal activity, however in a survival situation, I believe you need to do whatever is necessary (within reason) to make it alive.

----------


## TXyakr

A few of the reasons why a gill net is not in my fishing kit:
1.	In most of North America and Europe they are illegal and for an item in your kit to be effective it is imperative that you have experience using it. Practice is not just a good idea it is essential for survival. IMO
2.	Much like a trotline or limb line when a gill net is placed across a stream it quickly fills with leaves, loose vegetation and other debris and becomes ineffective.
3.	Predatory toothy fish, turtles, crabs, otters, heron, raccoons, bears and snakes etc. with often remove the fish from you gill net and trotline before you have a chance to check it. Sometimes they will severely damage the net to the point it is non-functional or completely gone. This is also true of fish left on an unattended stringer in the water.
4.	It takes a long time to make a gill net from cordage, but a game warden or any LEO on reasonable suspicion can check you bag and fine you for possession. Poaching is a serious crime in most states, therefore many sportsmen /women will be quick to make phone calls and may even send in photos/videos and electronically signed affidavits. This is even true if you are on private land that your great grandparents homesteaded 100+ years ago, because wildlife is a shared national resource. I know one local game warden that dresses like a civilian goes picnicking and hiking with his wife taking photos/videos of people not obeying the law. Then he returns to his pickup changes into his uniform and starts writing citations and making arrests if necessary. This particular stream even has an ordinance against casting nets for any use or reason, citizens are responsible for knowing all laws. One of the G.W.  will not enforce that local ordinance. I make a special effort to get to know all local LEO and laws, and stay well within all guidelines.

Funny story about line item #3: I was wade fishing off Dauphin Island, Alabama and had caught some nice fish including one very large speckled trout (salt water drum fish, not true Salmonidae).  It and others on my stringer were slowing me down so I left them with a large float and weight while I stayed within about 50 yards fishing. Time of month was full moon so the blue crabs were spawning (I had also caught about 40 of them with dip net and bucket). They exacted their revenge on me by devouring my s-trout on the stringer. So I learned yet another lesson about passive fishing, it aint that easy. Many sad stories about gill nets but they may be self-incriminating and/or took place in Latin America. Other side of Falcon Lake it is legal but no longer as safe as it was in the good old days for other reasons.

----------


## Rick

You do understand it's survival fishing, right?

----------


## AmericanWolverine

Don't laugh but I have a Ronco Pocket Fisherman. I do need to add some stuff to it and this thread has given me ideas.

----------


## TXyakr

DO NOT READ THIS COMMENT IF YOU ARE EATING OR ABOUT TO! There are a lot of prepared stink baits in tubs and bags that most of us would never put any where near our backpacks but in an real survival situation if we were passing by a pond, creek or river that had catfish or sucker fish such as buffalo or carp and we had packed or found some line, hooks, fabric and/or sponge then a DIY stink/dip bait might work better than almost any other bait to catch them. I prefer a simple kitchen sponge cut and put on a treble hook, but a plastic/vinyl tube with extra side holes or just natural fabric cloth or cord etc. works well in my experience. Single hooks will work but the sponge/fabric falls off more easily. Many versions of this are sold in fishing supply stores, but I was trying to emphasize improvising it on the trail. Likewise it may not be necessary to take a container for your stink bait because if you are packing out your trash you may have several bags or plastic bottles or find trash of others that will work. Then as a dipping device just use improvised forceps of a partially split green twig so your fingers do not get the smell of the stink bait up under your fingernails (this will be problem later when you are eating).

Finally (I hope you are not eating!!) for the DIY stink bait that you make/find On-The-Trail it comes from you! Your own feces or wild animal scatt found on the trail, put into the bag or container you saved or found. Dip the treble hook wrapped with fabric/sponge holding onto it with the split stick forceps and the cast into the pond, or eddy/deep pool of the stream. You can get fancy and mix in leftover rotting food and worms, grubs and berries but if it is a true survival situation the simpler and faster the better. More time and more baited hooks in the water the more fish you are likely to catch, simple math.

Now those not familiar with catfish probably understand why both Moses and Muhammad forbid their followers for eating fish with no scales. Personally I will not eat raw catfish and make sure all the entrails are removed and they are fully cooked, peel off its skin before or after cooking.

----------


## TXyakr

> You do understand it's survival fishing, right?


I may respectfully have a different view point than you Rick based on my experiences, but..

Absolutely, two of my most basic survival principles are to avoid unnecessary injury and wasted effort.

5. Fishing methods that require that the person get into the water such as a gill net or trotline can increase the risk of hypothermia. This is even possible in July and August if a cold front comes through. (in other situations I enjoy wade fishing)

6. Getting in and out of a steep muddy or rocky bank of a body of water can risk other bodily injury, but while fishing from the bank with a long pole (willow branch etc.) a person can reduce this risk.

7. Gill nets with fish attract venomous snakes such as “cotton mouth” which can hide in the leaves and other debris that accumulate in the net. Thus your risk of serious injury is greater. In other regions it may attract brown bears that are also dangerous. In my experience animals will almost always go for the easiest meal and when they find it can become very territorial.

I have more reasons why this is one of my least preferred method of catching fish in true survival situations. Do you want me to add more line items?

----------


## TXyakr

> Don't laugh but I have a Ronco Pocket Fisherman. I do need to add some stuff to it and this thread has given me ideas.


I have had people laugh at my ultra lightweight gear then I caught the largest fish of the trip and they stopped laughing.  Once a 11 lb 9 oz LM Bass on 6 lb line and tiny pole and reel. It took over 30 minutes but was fun. However a module system is best IMO because if one component fails you can still use the others and just improvise for what broke. If you can afford it spend money on good drag system in reel and sensitive tip in rod, most everything else can be somewhat compensated for.

Edit: I no longer prefer one brand over others much because what were once top brands now make low end gear and visa versa, new models come out constantly so swapping out parts in reels is not possible either they are almost all disposable. Reels fall onto sand so gears get badly damaged, tips beak off rods, so best to just learn to protect from this and have spares or learn to use backups like cast off line spinning from plastic bottle or can, use snare wire or wire leader to make a back up tip etc. or recoil line guides etc. also single strain copper wire which is easier to work with and you might find it in scrap or broken electronics etc.
Ideally large diameter reels are best but small diameter work fine if line is new and freshly spooled and much more compact. Best to learn to use any reel type. My daughter learned to use a open spinning reel in Kindergarten then a few years later a fly rod, no reason to keep her constrained with just a bait-caster. However, she did catch a 22" catfish with a 3' pink Barbie pole in a small pond behind a church on a tiny hook with a cricket.
Bottom line gear does not matter as much as basic skills and attitude.

Her grade school Principle told me after a science camp that she had been baiting everyone's hooks and helping them land and remove their fish from hooks, and giving them fishing tips in 5th grade. She told me none to this. Had out grown fishing, found it boring. But at least she developed some basic survival skills.

----------


## Rick

I sit on a 1500 acre lake. I have two nets that I keep at home, not in my pack. If needed I could simply drop them in and do whatever I need to do while they are fishing for me. There are no leaves or snakes or bears or otters to worry about. You're searching for reasons to downplay the net and that's fine if you don't want to use one but not everyone is in your local. There are places and environments where they work just fine. They wouldn't be outlawed for game fishing if they were not effective. While you are sitting on the bank catching one fish I'll be at home making potable water (or whatever needs done) while my nets catch multiple fish.

----------


## TXyakr

No problem Rick, I was not trying to be disrespectful. Everyone's idea of wilderness survival is different. My primary home is definitely not in the wilderness. If suck out on a large lake or ocean I would most likely choose to use a gill net, but in a forest or high desert it would not be high on my list of fishing tools if there was a stream or small lake with fish.

----------


## Batch

> I sit on a 1500 acre lake. I have two nets that I keep at home, not in my pack. If needed I could simply drop them in and do whatever I need to do while they are fishing for me. There are no leaves or snakes or bears or otters to worry about. You're searching for reasons to downplay the net and that's fine if you don't want to use one but not everyone is in your local. There are places and environments where they work just fine. They wouldn't be outlawed for game fishing if they were not effective. While you are sitting on the bank catching one fish I'll be at home making potable water (or whatever needs done) while my nets catch multiple fish.


You got turtles. Them are some fish stealing bastids! LOL

----------


## Batch

> @Batch cool stuff, I like trying new things, good to know ways to prepare unusual critters.
> I was about 6 years old on the Tapajós River in Brazil when I tried alligator for the first time, never had any in restaurants as good. (Munduruku people knew how to prepare it.) So question is: What methods are best to catch them (if legal in the area)? Almost caught a  small 12" alligator by hand when I was about 16 years old but it got away. We also had turtle eggs on the Tapajós, much easier to catch. lol


I use a snag hook and rod and reel from land. I have hunted from all sorts of boats and the land based hunting in our Storm Water Treatment areas is the best. But, it has its own challenges. It makes them Swamp People look like a joke. LOL

I have to cut my line on a running gator and hook the line and tie blood knots to get the fight back on. We go in the water to pull them out. Its much more intense.

----------


## Rick

> I was not trying to be disrespectful.


It wasn't taken that way. Just discussing. 




> We go in the water to pull them out.




Really? Really? (Note to self - make list of reasons to avoid people from Florida. Start with this.)

----------


## TXyakr

Great tips Batch. I have never managed to catch a gator or cayman not even a small one that jumped out of a hole at a friend's property on tidal bayou but it was exciting. Most would say it is not worth the risk of injury but depends on your technique and skill level and size of gator I suppose.

I was watching that "Dude you're screwed" show that I find entertaining and Jake the former Navy SEAL is on an lake island in Nicaragua very hungry and there are 2 medium sized gators on the beach and he just chases them away. He had cordage and a blade seamed like it may have been possible to jump on smallest one pin it, tie it's mouth shut, then legs and cut throat. TV can make things look smaller than they are and he was on a tight schedule as well. So his decision was probably best. Then he got on DIY sinking bamboo raft and paddled out into the gator infested lake for hours, LOL.

----------


## TXyakr

I wonder if a good frog gigging spear or similar device would even work on a small gator. Gar: spotted, long nose,  alligator and other species have such tough scales that sticking it in by hand without the use of a powerful bow is very difficult. Also I was looking at various state regulations and some will not allow fetching on fishing arrows or spears. Wow definitely need to know the law before leaving the house. Regulations on seine nets is also quite restrictive.

----------


## Batch

> Really? Really? (Note to self - make list of reasons to avoid people from Florida. Start with this.)





> I have to cut my line on a running gator and hook the line and tie blood knots to get the fight back on. We go in the water to pull them out. Its much more intense.


After gators have had a little pressure on them they get skittish. They'll stay on the far side away from the bank and almost right up against the cattails out in the middle. You have to use a light enough rig to cast a large weight controllable enough to get it between the gator and the cattails. These are long casts and you have to kind of wlak the hook in while its in the air. 

then when you get that hook in you have to finesse him in to get another hook with a bigger rig in him. Then when you get him close enough you through a snag hook that is tied to a rope. This basically a bridge or pier  gaff. Then you can lean back on him some.

but, while you are playing the gator out and especially while you only have him hooked once with a lighter rig. You have to follow him up and down the bank. The bank may have patches of grass over your head and brush near the edge of the bank. If the line gets fowled in that, we'll hook the line down the bank where its clear and then cut the line near the rod and run down to the hooked line and tie a blood knot or a double uniand get back in the fight.

It all depends on how you have the gator hooked and what the bank is like where you finally land him. If it is under cut the gator may get hung up and if you have him hooked in the back legs he'll have the joint of his tail and the rear leg up against the bank. Usually with his head biased to one side. If you can get a rope wround his head or tail you can lift up and haul him out. Once he gets moving they'll usually start to roll and that makes them move a lot easier. But, I have had them just stand up and stiff leg the whole way out. 

If you can't see or reach the head and the tail is bent under the bank. Then you have to reach in and grab the rear leg and or tail and start hauling the gator out so that you can get a rope on them or bang stick him. You can lean over a big gator off balance trying to lift him out with all of your weight leaning you down bank right into the gator. Or, you can slip in feet first grab that the rear leg or tail and start dragging.

Now, it isn't technically legal. But, some people who have worked all day and then gone gator hunting all night until like 5 or 6 in the morning. well, they don't want to have to skin them right away. So, they may take the gator home that alive. 

When we first started hunting the STAs for gator. we used a john boat. But, you can't use a motor and so a big gator or even just the wind can take you a long way from your truck. I see some people are leaving someone in the truck to follow the boat. Also now they let you hunt during daylight. So, I might modify my technique.

Here are some folks fishing for gators in my favorite spot STA 1 West. I don't know these people.

----------


## Rick

I would bet if you lived 65 million years ago you would have been out there trollin' for T Rex. 

"Start with small club. Thump on tail. Run like wind. Get bigger club......"

----------


## crashdive123

Deep fried T Rex tail......yum.

----------


## TXyakr

Very cool Batch. That is a large gator in video. Many years ago on some river tributaries of the Amazon some friends and I used an outboard canoe at night to search for caiman,  red eyes reflecting back in flashlight (similar to birds). Then we would shoot them. Big problem was a wounded caiman would just slide in and drown if the outboard did not spook them first. This method of snagging them seems much more effective. They wear out fairly quickly since they are built for sudden bursts of speed not long fights, but still seems likely you could break an arm or something. Fun stuff. In survival mode I would go for the smallest one.

----------


## hunter63

Here how I hunt dinosaurs....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bohI-J9pe4c

Here , Lizard, lizard, lizard......

----------


## MrFixIt

I'm pretty sure that a frog gig wouldn't work well for a gator.
Maybe a baby gator...?
I think I would forgo the gator and stick with frogs. They don't bite back...

----------


## Batch

I have a harpoon for gator that I rarely use. When you stick them with tip it toggle under their skin and you usually have to cut it out from the inside. We used it more when I used to hunt the lake or other areas from a boat. 

I use a four point frog gig on a graphite telescoping 12' pole. Wouldn't do nothing but piss even a small gator off.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If you hunt with Muzzy Bone Crushers on your broad heads(I shoot MX4 125 grain for all my bows). That is the same type of tip that goes on the harpoon toggle. Then you have aircraft cable and you tie rope to that. The harpoon shaft is designed to pull free and float on mine.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## TXyakr

> I would bet if you lived 65 million years ago you would have been out there trollin' for T Rex. 
> 
> "Start with small club. Thump on tail. Run like wind. Get bigger club......"


From CBS "Big Bang Theory" TV Show Season 8, Episode 4, on Oct 6, 2014

"Leonard: What? You're afraid of both dinosaurs and chickens.
Sheldon: Yes, but tell me a dinosaur chicken salad sandwich wouldn't hit the Mesozoic spot."

http://www.tvfanatic.com/quotes/yes-...ouldnt-hit-th/

----------


## ElevenBravo

Ive NEVER EVER had good luck fishing, either fly nor cast.

I must be doing something wrong.

If I had a fishing kit in a survival situation, Id end up starving to death, _Im sure of it!!!!_

EB

----------


## TXyakr

> Ive NEVER EVER had good luck fishing, either fly nor cast. EB


Luck is only part of it. A good holiday or birthday gift for you may be a guided fishing trip.

I wear the heck out of fishing/hunting guides with questions (on the rare occasion that one will take me). I am sort of like Atz Lee's wife Jane Kilcher (Alaska: The Last Frontier on Discovery Channel). She asks far too many questions and drives her father-in-law crazy. But that is how some of us learn.
I.e. throw your lure/bait where the bait fish are looking for their food and at the time of day the bait fish or nymphs are feeding etc. Think like a fish. Same thing for hunting land based game. A good hunter or fishing person who knows what they are doing can collect more food in less time than a passive trapper much of the time especially in a true survival situation using "speculative tracking". Some of my best guides were indigenous people whose languages I barely spoke, and my father who only answered my first 6 - 12 questions then stopped. He was also a man of few words. Also the laws are very specific therefore many traps and gill nets etc in most parts of Texas, N.A. and Europe and many other parts of the world will get you fined, your gear, boat confiscated and auctioned off with the former possessions of other poachers. I try to always avoid violations of the law. Practice helps me to improve my skills which is second only to psychology in wilderness survival, fines and jail time reduces practice time.

Edit: Joke about guy looking for car keys, same thing hunting/trapping fish/game with whatever  improvised means go to where they most likely are:
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/04/11/better-light/

The law in Indiana has not changed much since 1901: the mesh size was increased from 1/4" to 1/2" for Seine nets (gill nets still mostly illegal exempt for limited commercial fishing which requires expensive permits). Casting nets mesh size maximum is 2" now. source: Indiana DNR.

"Laws of the State of Indiana, Passed at the ... Session of the General Assembly"
https://books.google.com/books?id=Y7...201901&f=false

If you are on a private pond or lake a gill net may be legal but it would make more sense to just go ask a property owner on the waterfront to call for assistance, if you were struggling to survive.

----------


## hunter63

The thing to remember that anyone can catch fish....as long as they are "surviving" with paracord and a safety pin, or thorn.....nothing to it...maybe feed you self for years......
BUT
May 15 fish guns, 3 boats, 3 tackle boxes, (and a spark plug)  waders, and many books and magazines don't do the job sometimes.......but I'm just fishing,.... not surviving....
Oh well

----------


## ElevenBravo

Thanks TX for the encouragement to find a guide, Ill have to save up for it but it sounds logical!  My fishing skills are self taught, I wouldnt mind having a mentor or teacher, even if for just a little while.

EB

----------


## Tokwan

You might wanna learn from Bear Grylls... :Glare:

----------


## hunter63

How about "The Browns"?

----------


## crashdive123

Oh heck....anybody can catch and beat up fish when they are carted in from the local fish monger.

----------


## TXyakr

> Thanks TX for the encouragement to find a guide, Ill have to save up for it but it sounds logical!  My fishing skills are self taught, I wouldnt mind having a mentor or teacher, even if for just a little while.
> 
> EB


Cheaper and often just as good options are to join local fishing clubs through work place (office), worship place (church), or online (meet ups). Probably not a problem for you but I have to control the urge to ask an excessive number of questions or tell the person that their analysis may be faulty. (I.e I need to just shut up and listen, LOL) Always good to volunteer to pay for gas on trip there, bring snacks or whatever.
Once a local guide said that a Gar had rescued his buddy gar fish by bitting the leader line just above the lure. He was demonstrating how to use just a frayed nylon cord to tangle the gar's teeth (no hooks required) on the end of a fly line (casting reel will also work but requires weighted float). I bit my tongue said nothing but it is my belief that the second gar thought he/she could steal the "bait fish" (aka nylon cord) from the first gar's mouth and bit the line in the process. There was no reasoning on how to "free" the gar from it's teeth entangled in the nylon cord. But I could be wrong perhaps fish may have higher powers of deductive reasoning, and logic. LOL Fun with friends and fishing guides regardless.

Edit: I recommend having an agreement with your fishing companion that it is OK to cast behind his/her fish when he/she "hooks" one, because typically the "second fish" is larger than the first. So if this is understood ahead of time there is less likely to be hard feelings, especially if the lines get tangled or if one of you wants assistance netting or landing an unusually large fish. Fish are just as competitive as humans, when a big fish hanging cautiously down deep sees that a smaller fish up higher has caught something, she/he will often aggressively go to see if she can get it or more of the "school" of perceived bait fish. Fish psychology 101.

----------


## TXyakr

> How about "The Browns"?


When the "Spawn is on" many different methods work, your hands, a sharp pointed stick, dip net. (know and obey local and state laws! these methods are often illegal for game fish.) Timing the spawn can be tricky fish do not pay attention to our calendars or our time off work, such as weekends. Moon cycles and water temperatures, and tides are more reliable indicators. Also particular plants that are blooming can help to indicate the spawn of various species. In my area these include L&SM bass, red fish, white bass, catfish, and buffalo (fish not mammal) spawns. Also sockeye salmon on the Rio Chama, NM but that is a 12 hour drive from me. A LOT OF FUN!!!

----------


## TXyakr

This guy gave some good fishing advice about 2000 years ago:
2014-12-24 18.17.43.jpg
Paraphrasing but he basically said if you fish all night with no luck try a different method. If you can't pay your taxes catch a fish pull a gold coin from it's mouth and pay the IRS because it is never a good idea to mess with them.
I have found a lot of strange things in fish but never a gold coin, but thankfully never had difficulty paying the IRS so perhaps that is why.
Happy birthday fishing dude.

I like your facial hair style, sort of copied it my self. Also I seriously doubt he fished in a full robe like this artist depicted. Minimal tunic or loincloth was more likely. Just my personal opinion.

----------


## Batch

Is it me or does that statute look like Chris Rock?

----------


## Batch

I took some pictures to illustrate the difference from my frog gig and the harpoon we use on gators.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## TXyakr

Summary of thermocline section of this guide from Purdue University, full article at:
https://www.extension.purdue.edu/ext...as/as-503.html

Hopefully this basic theory with some common sense and practice may help some readers to locate (and land) common *freshwater* fish without a lot of expensive and bulky electronics (sonar) and time (USGS real time gauges online tell you what the water temp is before you leave home, but take a little thermometer with you anyway for obvious reasons.):

Warmwater species such as *catfish* feed most heavily in the water temperature range of 75-90ºF. Optimum feeding temp for channel catfish is 85ºF and spawning begins at 75ºF.
Warmwater *Sunfish* such as *bluegill* start feeding at 55-60ºF, eggs hatch at about 70ºF, active up to about 80ºF then feeding declines.
Black/*Largemouth bass*: feeding increases from 50-68ºF, from 68-80ºF degrees they feed heavily. But above 80ºF their feeding declines. Spawning begins at 62-65ºF
*Smallmouth bass* feed mostly between 50°F - 80°F
*Crappie*: at 45-50°F start to move from deep water to shallow, 50-55°F congregate at creek outlets to lakes/ponds, 55-60°F males form spawning beds while females are around deeper structures, 62-65°F idea shallow spawning, 70-75°F males guard nests, females go to deeper water around structure. Warmer the fry become independent, adults males move to deeper structure going up and down for optimum temperature to feed and digest.

Easiest to catch all these species when they are guarding nests or during spawn if that is legal in your area.

Bigmouth *Buffalofish* (not a game fish): As far as I have observed these, *freshwater drum* and common *carp* (not genetically related) actively feed over a wide range of temperature similar to bass and sunfish but also very warm water and they appear to be feeding in water below 40°F but I have only snagged these 3 species below 40°F so I dont know. They spawn at about 60-65°F but dont make nests, they will move into small creeks after heavy rains at these temperatures. May taste muddy if you dont purge them in clear water for a few days (net, pen or tank). But despite the small bones are eatable.

Coolwater species: *Walleye* and *perch* actively feed between 60º and 85ºF
Coldwater species: *Salmon* and *trout* optimal feeding range is 48-65ºF. (I have personally observed most active feeding is between 50-60ºF for common trout.) But they feed outside this range from about 35 to 75ºF? just not very aggressively.

In some states it may be illegal to catch/spear/net what would otherwise be considered a rough or trash fish during its spawn for example in Texas. Fishing Restrictions for *Spawning Alligator Gar*: When conditions such as water temperature and flooding events would be conducive for spawning of alligator gar, the TPWD Executive Director may temporarily prohibit taking or attempting to take alligator gar in a specified area for a period not to exceed 30 days. Conditions that would be used to invoke this action include water temperatures between 68 to 82°F and occurrence of moderate flood levels as defined and reported by U.S. Geological Survey gauges (see www.srh.noaa.gov/wgrfc).  Note that is particular species of gar has risen to being a sport fish in Texas with a daily bag limit of 1. The power of TV fishing shows I guess. All gar are eatable, they just have thick scales and many bones.

When fish are outside of these ranges they tend to expend excessive energy heating or cooling to properly digest their food so go for months without feeding much, therefore targeting them as a food source may be a waste of time. Legally with a hook and line that is. If you are desperate in a wilderness survival situation using a casting, seine or dip net or by hand, if game fish are slow and dormant may be effective. Just dont do this for sport if local or state law prohibits it. Alaska for example may allow it but for personal use only, not for sale or barter.

*Thermocline 101 basics*:
Cooler water can hold more dissolved gases (oxygen, carbon dioxide, nitrogen, etc.) resulting in thermal stratification commonly referred to as the thermocline. Water has its maximum density at 39.2ºF. In spring, water temperatures are nearly equal at all depths in a pond or lake. As a result, nutrients, dissolved gases, and fish wastes may be evenly mixed throughout, assuming minimal wind and creek inlets etc. As the days become warmer, the surface water becomes warmer and lighter while the cooler-denser water forms a layer underneath. Circulation of the colder bottom water is prevented because of the different densities between the two layers of water. Dissolved oxygen levels decrease in the bottom layer since photosynthesis and contact with the air is reduced. The already low oxygen levels are further reduced through decomposition of waste products, which settle to the bottom. As a result if you are fishing on a still body of water in the summer you many not catch many fish down deep in the water column even if that is where the temperature is most ideal for them. Personally I look for sudden drop-offs or rapid thermoclines near structure with just a weight on the end of cord/line to sound the depth but this is obviously not as effective as top quality sonar electronics. Also I use a weighted trout stream thermometer on a cord, its very small and multipurpose. Basically if there is a steep cliff or point above the water compared a gentle slope the features under the water will most likely be similar, thus a sharp thermocline which fish like.  It is actually more complicated than this and there are many articles about it. Here is one:
http://www.bassresource.com/fishing/thermocline.html

There are also many *articles and videos on what structures* to look for and why. It pains me to see newbies casting into open water and avoiding structure because they are afraid they will snag their hook and lose it. Like the joke of guy looking for his car keys under a streetlight.

----------


## TXyakr

I thought this was funny: "Give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Don't teach a man to fish, and feed yourself. He's a grown man. And fishing's not that hard." Ron Swanson

http://www.picturequotes.com/give-a-...an-quote-11720

----------


## jdbushcraft

Build a man a fire and he is warm for a night.  Set a man on fire and he is warm for the rest of his life.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## chiggersngrits

TXyakr, I have seen a buddy spear longnose gar with a 3 prong frog gig he carried in his tacklebox with a piece of bamboo cut from the bank used as the shaft. Also your comment about the second fish being larger is definitely true, it happened to me a couple months ago twice in a 30 minute time span. I was floating a local small river and caught a 13 in. cat on a 1/8 spinner bait, got it right up to the side of the yak and an aprox. 4 lb. large mouth came up and hit him. I believe it was trying to get the spinner out of its mouth. 20 mins. later it happened again, this time it was bass on bass violence.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I was just going over the thread and it seems to have accumulated a lot of good info on and off topic.  So I'm giving it a bump.

----------


## NJHeart2Heart

> [B]Common Live Bait:
> 
> *Hellgrammite
> 
> *Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


ewwww!!! that Hellgrammite looks like the nasty evil bug from Star Trek: Wrath of Kahn!!! YUCK!!

----------


## Rick

Hey. To his momma he's purdy.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> I've never had frogs legs before. Anyone want to throw some in a box and mail them up to me???



Love old threads... If you still want them from 2014 - I will send them to ya "still kick'in"

oh apparently the Eel place in Norristown is shipping all over the world.

----------


## Tokwan

I vaguely remember, a small fishing kit..They made it out of wood, round spool shaped and wound the fishing line around the spool which was the external diameter of the  spool. In the center they placed a magnet and stuck hooks there.

----------


## Tokwan

> Here it is.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ht=bait+caster


Hey Crash, this is awesome, I just saw it. Other than tape, can we use epoxy and smoothern the epoxy with sand paper so that it gives a smooth delivery of the line?

----------


## Tokwan

> I vaguely remember, a small fishing kit..They made it out of wood, round spool shaped and wound the fishing line around the spool which was the external diameter of the  spool. In the center they placed a magnet and stuck hooks there.


found  its a hunter handline...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHkCIU4N1k8

But I like Crash's fishing kit better, due to the storage capability.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey Crash, this is awesome, I just saw it. Other than tape, can we use epoxy and smoothern the epoxy with sand paper so that it gives a smooth delivery of the line?


I don't see why not.

----------


## Tokwan

I made one like yours yesterday.....all set up...hehe

----------


## wantit

I'd rather have about 100x5 ft of monofilament gill net, any day. I can always cut free a chunk of it and attach a hook. Until it's needed, it can be folded back on itself 3x and used as a hammock.

----------


## hunter63

> I'd rather have about 100x5 ft of monofilament gill net, any day. I can always cut free a chunk of it and attach a hook. Until it's needed, it can be folded back on itself 3x and used as a hammock.


Got pic's?......

----------

